# Powerlifting Trainers



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi All.

My missus bought me some Adidas Powerifting Trainers for xmas.

I'm unsure on how you're supposed to get the most out of them and am after some advice please.

Are you just supposed to wear them for deads and squats or can you or are you supposed to wear them for the whole gym session?

Or, are they regarded s a bit of a waste of time altogether and nobody really bothers with them, in which case;

FOR SALE:

1 Pointless Xmas present.

Adidas Powerlift 2.0 Trainers

Unused - Size UK 10.5

£50


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You need 3 pairs of trainers.. One for deadlift one for squat and one for bench. They each have different heal steps that allow for maximum lifts.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

J1MM333 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> My missus bought me some Adidas Powerifting Trainers for xmas.
> 
> ...


step 1: put them on

step 2 : tie laces and strap

step 3 Squat and/or deadlift

step 3.5: you can wear them on other lifts. They won't make much different to your bench or chins up though

step 4 take off and put in your bag until next time.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

The Powerlift 2 have a slightly lower heel than other shoes (e.g. Adidas adiPower or Nike Romaleos) so can be worn for squats and deads, although personally I prefer to deadlift on shoes that are flat and have a sole as thin as possible (i.e. Strenghtshop's deadlift shoes). I find that the weight lifting shoes are great for squatting and for olympic lifts.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

they take away from your deadlift 1RM ... more so in the sumo

everything else they will improve, I wear em throughout the whole session... but I bare foot the deadlift


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks people.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

They are great for squats.


----------

